# Smooth Stability Stabilizer Review



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

I recently had the pleasure of reviewing the Smooth Stability stabilizer for archeryreport.com and had an undeniably pleasurable experience. The unit I reviewed was a 12" hunting model with two 5 oz. weights. I shot it on both an Ultra Elite XT2000 and an Elite Envy and it performed very well on both bows.










The full review is quite extensive and can be read at archeryreport.com. Here is a snippet from the review:

Smooth Stability stabilizers are well built and well designed. I was particularly impressed with the design of the stabilizer as it is simple yet very effective; the construction is high quality and looks great. Because of the high amount of machining and the carbon base construction, the price of a stabilizer system is quite high, yet for a shooter that is looking for top end performance or a hunter looking for rock solid holding in adverse conditions, it is well worth the price. There is also the uniqueness factor and the Smooth Stability is sure to garner lots of looks and questions at the range.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the review. That is what I have been telling everyone. The guys at SS will be glad that you liked it. Going now to read the full version.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet bows by the way.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Sweet bows man! Thanks for the review, it was a good read. You can't go wrong w/ the SS stab, it looks good and is built tough to last years and years not to mention it will keep you anchored like a rock!


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Great review. I have had mine for a few weeks now and the more I shoot the better I get. I can't bring it to club anymore guys all want to try it out. Most guys think a stab is just for vibration till they try a good stabilizer like Smooth Stability out. Then they shoot at 40 to 60 yards out then they come back saying wow. They all said that there pins held better on target and shot better groups. They might be expensive but well worth the price.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the good words guys!:wink:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

The one thing he forgot was the thought that went into this stab. Even the screws are coated to prevent rust if you get caught out in the rain.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the good words guys!


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

i gotta give SS a good review too... just got one used from AT and boy I sure am holding the bow a lot more steady. I couldn't believe how light the shaft actually is. I am not gonna sit here and say it has made me a great shooter because I just aint that great at shooting. I shoot deer not targets but I do believe that it has made my margin of error MUCH less. I just don't wanna be the guy that says its something everyone has to have.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we are working on a target version of our stabilizer. We are almost done with the proto-type. We will keep you posted. Its will be called "The Highroller". With a vegas style theme.


Jason


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Uh oh, cat is out of the bag! I want one and have not even seen it because I know how good the regular ones are. :thumbs_up


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

OOOOOOO, thats gonna be SA-WEEEET! Can't wait to see it Jason, I bet it will be the Bee's knees:thumbs_up


----------

